# Trapezoid shaped roof?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And how did you come up with the idea to frame it like that?
A lot of added materails, and time for just a shed.
Not a good first time DIY project. And way to may detals on how to do it to explain on here.


----------



## hsaenz12 (May 14, 2011)

It was my best guess to frame it like that.
You see the only place this shed will fit in my yard is in a corner with this type of angle. I've attached a photo for reference. The shed that was in its place was a 12x12 with a lean attached to it(you can see it in the photo), but it was almost 30 years old and awkward to move around in. Anyway, what I don't want is to leave the space in the corner open to collect water and dirt and what not. Am I completely off the mark or am I going in the right direction? Im just trying to get advice, no need to be harsh.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Still confued, You said the old shed had a lean to it. Do you mean it was a shed style roof?
There is no picture that I can see of the old shed.
What are those two dark areas? Are they the walls of the house?


----------



## hsaenz12 (May 14, 2011)

On the photo of the house, the shed is on the bottom right corner. The old shed was a regular 12x12 with a lean-to-shed added on one side, in other words the shed had an addition with a sloping roof on one side. The dark areas are the perimeter walls of the property


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Inless I'm still missing some thing it looks like if you built that without that shed style roof your going to be directing water run off directly to a wall on the house. A sure way to have a leak.
I'm going to back off and let some of the other guys look this over and see what they think.


----------



## hsaenz12 (May 14, 2011)

no problem, thank you joecaption


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Might want to post this in the Construction forum; this question is sort of before the roofing is done.
It is an interesting question. 
I assume the building's walls will also follow the roof line?
Are you allowed to have your building so close to the property line?


----------



## hsaenz12 (May 14, 2011)

I will do that. I've researched all the building codes for accessory building in my city and from what I understand there is no rear wall setback for an accessory building, but I am awaiting response from the city
.


----------

